# :Dmore baby pic and dates



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

hi i added new pic and look how big my baby pigeon got.
here is the site again http://community.webshots.com/user/vegeta2802

here is my Eragon at a day old on the 7th










and here is Eragon two days ago the 27th 21 days old









and here is his/her dove friends

here is Grissom and Rafe at 2 days old (well Grissom is older by a day or 2 but...) on the 6th 










and here thay are 2 days ago on the 27th 23 days old


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great photos and beautiful birds! I'm quite taken with Eragon .. gonna be a real looker when completely grown!

Terry


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

You thank so I my self like his/her mom and dads color better. 
I do not know why but it looks weird to me having soo
much white and than some black in it.
but Eragon is a nice bird he/she is starting 
to come to me win i say hi to her


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

While we all love all pigeons, I think each of us has a special "hot button" or two when it comes to them. I think the pure white birds are beautiful, but I really, really like white birds with nice, well defined black markings on them. I think Eragon will be gorgeous. I'm also especially attracted to self black pigeons .. that is thanks to Ptero, who is a self black feral and the first baby pigeon I ever raised. Pigeons with unusual colors or markings are kind of "eye candy" to me, and I am quite taken with them. Doesn't mean I don't love my blue bars and blue checks any less .. just that I really like some of the very different colors and markings.

Terry


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

i do not care about color ither and i thank you are right about the pure white 
being pretty i olny pure white i know is a fan tail i got not to long ago.
i love your pigeons name Ptero it just sonds nice.
and to me the prettyst pigeon i have is my Pije but not becuse of color
he was my 1st baby and will always be the prettyst and my top baby.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

vegeta2802 said:


> i do not care about color ither and i thank you are right about the pure white
> being pretty i olny pure white i know is a fan tail i got not to long ago.
> i love your pigeons name Ptero it just sonds nice.
> and to me the prettyst pigeon i have is my Pije but not becuse of color
> he was my 1st baby and will always be the prettyst and my top baby.


Well, Ptero was short for pterodactyl .. he looked a lot like a prehistoric bird when I got him .. that was many years ago and before I really knew what a baby pigeon really looked like. He is 7 years old now.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

All your birds are such a treat to look at. I really have to go back again and check all your albums when time permits.

I myself also appreciate the whites with black spots, as I love the Bandits.

I also love my gorgeous all black hen, Dutchess-there is just something about an all black bird with iridescent green colors shining in the sun.

But I love all my birds equally.


----------

